# Minnesota Cube Melt 2016!



## Rubiks560 (Mar 30, 2016)

https://www.cubingusa.com/cubemelt2016/

May 21st, 2016.

2x2 - 3 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
Square 1
Skewb
4x4

Tentative Events:
5x5
Skewb Round 2
Clock
Pyraminx

Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 30, 2016)

cool there's skewb I'm definitely going

edit: welp looks like I was wrong


----------



## Mikel (Mar 30, 2016)

I should be going :tu


----------



## biscuit (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe I can convince my family it's time for a vacation to see our cousins up in Pine City (about an hour north of minneapolis)


----------

